# Nexabond 2500



## rdabpenman (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried Nexabond 2500 adhesive made by Bioformix Inc.?
It is a new Cyanoacrylate adhesive formulated expressly for woodworking.
David Helm has been doing woodworking demonstrations using Nexabond.

Les


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 14, 2014)

First I have heard of it. I wonder what makes it different ? Maybe it comes pre sanded in the bottle ? Hummm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmmmm..... Read the Specs and it stated that it accepts most stains and finishes so I'm wondering if it's waterproof when cured or not so could be used like CA for finishing? Also wonder if traditional CA activator would kick it over or not if I was in a hurry....


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 15, 2014)

Heck I will be the Guinea pig where can a guy get this stuff at? It would be nice for small projects.


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 15, 2014)

I think Woodcraft sells it.


----------

